# Lead Free Blinds???



## Issibearmama (Dec 15, 2007)

I hope I'm posting this in the right section. I'm looking for lead free mini blinds for my home. Until I started shopping for them, I had no idea lead in blinds was in issue!









I went to my local Home Depot and was told that the Bali Today vinyl blinds were durable and of good quality for a realitively low cost (I can't afford to spend hundreds of dollars on blinds atm). I saw a sign from the manufactuer that advertises these blinds as lead free. I was told by two different workers at Home Depot that vinyls were lead free but aluminum contained lead which is why they didn't advertise those blinds as being lead free. I purchased the blinds because I desperately needed them but the workers seemed to be a little confused and their answers didn't sit well with me.

I contacted the manufactuer and found Home Depot had it wrong. BOTH vinyl and aluminum contain traces of lead with vinyl being higher since it contains PVC. I'm going to call Home Depot and speak with a manager about this whole situation, but, most importantly, where can I find inexpensive lead free blinds? To me, there is no acceptable amount. I orginally wanted the cloth blinds but I was quoted over $700 for the amount and sizes I need and I just can't do that right now. Any suggestions? TIA!


----------



## madcap150 (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't know about the issue of lead in blinds, but have you considered looking online for cloth shades? I ordered some custom cellular shades online MUCH cheaper than the ones we bought through a department store a few years ago, and I'm very happy with the quality. You might be able to avoid the whole lead issue if you can find cloth shades online at an affordable price-- you might find that you can order them from somewhere for a similar price to buying mini-blinds at a store.


----------



## Issibearmama (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks, madcap150, for the tip. I really do prefer cloth over mini blinds anyway....just couldn't afford the quote I was given! Do you remember the website you made your purchase from, by any chance?


----------

